# Drone comb in heaviest infested winter-overs



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

given last years inspection, this date, ZERO mites in drone comb, no treatments save for using PF-100s as brood frames. Drone comb looked at in same frame inspected last year from old nuc frames, last year three per cell or greater, this year none, none in package drone combs.

Chrissy Shaw


----------

